
Ask HN: Are old people the cause of high pitch whining? - petermcneeley
Ive noticed apps and videos that tend to have loud high pitch whining in the background. My guess is that much of this sound cannot be heard by people over the age of 30. Does this theory sound correct?
======
eucryphia
Get a hearing test, you might have early onset tinnitus.

